# Alternative for PPG 2 Part Urethane DTM DTR



## michaeljmann2000 (Jun 5, 2017)

I love PPG two part urethane DTM DTR and the gloss finish it leaves while solving rust problems along the way. Also like that I bill out for high hourly rate not including materials. Have to wear cartridge respirator and a good one. Just painted a giant clock at the country club with it that was around the putting green, and getting hit with sprinklers getting particulate matter build up. Now they can wipe down with CLR and keep the water spots off and after 9 months looking really good.

Is there a water borne equivalent for DTM DTR (direct to metal - direct to rust) that my stand in as a substitute?


Michael J's Painting CCL #510643 licensed since 1987 and not even close to knowing it all.


----------

